# Bruit imac intel core 2 duo



## Burninho (30 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens de faire mon swicht avec un imac core 2 duo 17 pouces (après deux ans d'observation  ).

La machine est magnifique. Par contre je ne la trouve pas absolument silencieuse. Il y'a un souffle (plutôt un ronronnement) continu parfaitement audible dans une pièce silencieuse. 

En comparaison le Powerbook g4 lui était parfaitement silencieux. Idem pour l'ibook g4.

Cela vous paraît-il normal ou y'a-t-il des possesseurs d'imac core 2 duo absolument silencieux ?


----------



## MamaCass (30 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour et welcome on board 

Bravo pour ton switch 

Pour le bruit, les posts que j'ai lu recemment &#233;tait tr&#232;s positifs &#224; ce sujet : " &#224; savoir, aucun bruit !!!"


----------



## Korrigan (30 Septembre 2006)

Il me semble que j'ai deja lu un post sur le bruit de l'iMac sur MacG (peut etre sur un autre forum...)
pour ma part, iMac intel 20", silencieux au depart, et il commence a faire un bruit de ronronnement qui s'aggrave avec le temps. J'ai decouvert recement qu'il y avait beaucoup de poussiere sur l'entre d'air (au milieu derriere) ca a peut etre a voir avec le bruit, encrassage du ventilo ? ...


----------



## MamaCass (30 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;j&#224; ? Tu l'as depuis quand ?


----------



## Korrigan (30 Septembre 2006)

Achete en mars, et le bruit augmente doucement, mais regulierement (il me semble ca reste subjectif... )
C'est peut etre qu'il y a plus de poussiere en a Londres, mais il y avait des sortes de moutons sur la grille (si c'est clair...  )


----------



## ficelle (30 Septembre 2006)

et si vous laissiez les éventuels possesseurs d'iMac core 2 duo répondre .....  

welcome Burninho


----------



## vousti (30 Septembre 2006)

soir,

le mien, 20"  tourne ou est en veille depuis le 19 septembre et je ne l' entends pas


----------



## Korrigan (30 Septembre 2006)

Pour information, la discussion que dont je parle au debut de mon post, vu sur Macbidouille :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?act=ST&f=2&t=166791


----------



## Lizandre (30 Septembre 2006)

Un PowerBook G4 silencieux ? Parfaitement silencieux ? Eteint, pour sur&#8230; Quant &#224; l'iMac, je poss&#232;de depuis ce soir le mod&#232;le 24 pouces, et il est incomparablement moins bruyant que mon powerbook G4 1,5 ghz.

Ah, oui, il y a bien un tr&#232;s l&#233;ger bourdonnement li&#233; &#224; un ventilateur qu'on soup&#231;onne tourner dans les entrailles de la machine.

Mais &#231;a para&#238;t plut&#244;t normal, non ?


----------



## Logam (1 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai reçu mon iMac Core2Duo 20'' et j'entends vraiment beaucoup je disque dur de 250go. J'ai encore mon iMac G5 iSighy à côté et son disque également 250go est totalement inaudible.

C'est agaçant car j'aimai mon G5 pour son silence...


----------



## ntx (1 Octobre 2006)

Les 2 ennemis des ventilateurs et des CM : poussière et fumée de cigarette !  Un petit coup d'aspirateur de temps en temps (pas trop fort quand même) débouchera ton ventilateur.  Pour la cigarette, ça ne dépend que de la volonté du fumeur.


----------



## Burninho (1 Octobre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Les 2 ennemis des ventilateurs et des CM : poussière et fumée de cigarette !  Un petit coup d'aspirateur de temps en temps (pas trop fort quand même) débouchera ton ventilateur.  Pour la cigarette, ça ne dépend que de la volonté du fumeur.



C'est bizarre que vous parliez tous de ventilateurs. Je croyais que sur les imacs intel il y'avait plutôt un système de refroidissement liquide ou à gaz!

En tout cas je dois avouer que si j'ai ce léger bourdonnement constant audible je le répète que dans une pièce absolument silencieuse, mon imac ne chauffe absolument pas. c'est au moins le côté positif


----------



## nexius (1 Octobre 2006)

le whine ya que ça de vrai....



je suis deja parti


----------



## vousti (1 Octobre 2006)

je précise,

je pas être sourd ou malentendant 

effectivement on entend de temps en temps le dd mais difficile de ne pas l'entendre quand le reste est aussi silencieux.

je rêve de rallumer mon pc car avec lui je n'entendais pas le dd.....:mouais:

faut dire qu'avec tous les ventilos pour refroidir C/M, C/G, j'en passe et des meilleures fallait avoir l'oreille:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## kiks (6 Octobre 2006)

salut,

J'ai depuis 2 jours mon imac 24" et j'ai un grésillement qui provient du haut  côté gauche au niveau de la fente d'extraction.
Ce grésillement est audible lorsque l'imac est éteint.
En comparaison j'avais un sifflement sur mon imac 20" CD précédent et on m'avait dit que c'était plus ou moins normal.
D'autres??


----------



## Amophis (7 Octobre 2006)

J'ai mon iMac24" depuis 1 jour, et le défaut que je pourrais lui faire, et le bruit qu'il fait lorsque je réduit la luminosité....   surtout qu'elle est puissante. Même lors d'une réduction du rétro éclairage en économie d'énergie, le bruit apparait.

Dommage.


----------



## kiks (7 Octobre 2006)

Salut,
Idem pour moi mais tu n'as pas ce grésillement lorsque l'imac n'est pas sous tension?


----------



## gregor.samsa (7 Octobre 2006)

Après presque un mois passé avec mon 20' Core 2 Duo, aucun bruit à signaler. Le ventilo ne se met que très exceptionnellement en marche, beaucoup moins souvent d'ailleurs que mon ancien Mini G4.


----------



## kiks (7 Octobre 2006)

Merci,

Décidemment,je n'ai pas de chance mon ancien imac 20" CD avait lui aussi fait un retour à peine arrivé chez moi

Ce grésillement c'est comme si mon DD ne cessait d'être alimenté:mouais:,vous pensez que c'est possible?

En tout cas,il revienne lundi pour me le prendre.
Le sav n'a pas cherché midi à quatorze heures.
A l'énoncé de mon souci,le verdict a été immédiat"on remplace"

Du couppas d'imac avant le 24 octobre au mieux


----------



## Amophis (7 Octobre 2006)

Non pas de soucis lorsqu'il est en veille.


----------



## Fran6 (11 Octobre 2006)

Sur Macbidouille, il propose une bidouille justement qui permet de faire varier la vitesse des ventilateurs. Du coup, on peut les arrêter manuellement pour voir si le bruit provient bien de ces ventilos... La bidouille a été développé pour le MacBookPro et pour faire tourner les ventilos plus à fond pour rafraîchir l'ordinateur. Mais on peut également l'utiliser pour ralentir, voir arrêter les ventilos s'ils font trop de bruit...

Petite question: est-ce que les ventilos tournent toujours ou uniquement à partir d'une certaine température ?

A+

Guinouss


----------



## Burninho (13 Octobre 2006)

Le bruit apparait dès l'allumage et ne varie pas. c'est une sorte de léger bruit de turbine. Ce bruit est accentué par les vibrations qui se transmettent dans le bois de mon bureau


----------



## Lizandre (13 Octobre 2006)

un l&#233;ger bruit de turbine qui ne varie pas ? &#231;a ressemble plut&#244;t &#224; un hommage &#224; la dissipation thermique de la machine qui permet de se contenter d'une ventilation si discr&#232;te&#8230;


----------



## Fran6 (13 Octobre 2006)

Burninho a dit:


> Le bruit apparait dès l'allumage et ne varie pas. c'est une sorte de léger bruit de turbine. Ce bruit est accentué par les vibrations qui se transmettent dans le bois de mon bureau



Mon mien est chez le réparateur pour bruit similaire. Disons que ce n'est pas un core 2 duo, mais un core duo. Il m'a appelé aujourdhui pour que je passe et que je lui explique plus en avant le problème. Lui pense que ça vient du disque dur ou de sa ventilation... C'est ce qui provoquerait ce bruit de turbine que j'ai également...


----------



## boubouh (13 Octobre 2006)

Amophis a dit:


> J'ai mon iMac24" depuis 1 jour, et le défaut que je pourrais lui faire, et le bruit qu'il fait lorsque je réduit la luminosité....   surtout qu'elle est puissante. Même lors d'une réduction du rétro éclairage en économie d'énergie, le bruit apparait.
> 
> Dommage.



On en parle là, avec une solution intéressante à la fois pour le bruit de l'écran et pour la luminosité excessive.


----------



## hor75 (16 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je compte m'acheter l'iMac 20", et je la question du bruit est très préoccupante pour moi. Qu'il y ai un léger bruit de souffle, c'est normal, mais lorsque je lis que certains ont un sifflement aigu (comme un whine), un grésillement de l'alimentation, ou d'autres un bruit de turbine, ça me refroidit légèrement, surtout que je suis très sensible pour ce genre de phénomènes acoustiques, essentiellement le sifflement (j'ai une bonne oreille  )...

Les acheteurs des récents imac core 2 duo 20" pourraient-ils témoigner ? Parce que du coup, je ne sais pas si je l'achète ...


----------



## zoulou03200 (16 Octobre 2006)

En fait, Apple sous-traite la fabrication chez Airbus.
Ca explique le sifflement, la turbine, le bruit de réacteur...
Ca explique aussi les problèmes de délais et de qualité.
Attention : si l'imac commence à décoller, surtout fermer la fenêtre et appeler immédiatement Apple !!!


----------



## etidej (16 Octobre 2006)

Bon si je comprend bien les premiers imac core duo avait un probl&#232;me de r&#233;manence voir ici le post et  aussi ici et  les core 2 duo un probl&#232;me de bruit... :rose: 

Si cela se trouve c'est en enlevant la r&#233;manence qu'ils ont rajout&#233; le bruit pour qu'on est toujours au moins un fil de discussion...  

Ok je sort...


----------



## Fran6 (16 Octobre 2006)

etidej a dit:


> Bon si je comprend bien les premiers imac core duo avait un problème de rémanence voir ici le post et  aussi ici et  les core 2 duo un problème de bruit... :rose:
> 
> Si cela se trouve c'est en enlevant la rémanence qu'ils ont rajouté le bruit pour qu'on est toujours au moins un fil de discussion...
> 
> Ok je sort...



Ouais, ben moi j'ai un Core Duo qui n'a pas de problème de rémanence mais de bruit. 

Après une discussion avec le réparateur de l'Apple Center d'où j'habite, le bruit proviendrait du disque dur.  Là où ça lui pose un problème c'est qu'ils ont de plus en plus de boulôt avec ces soucis de fabrication... et fait étrange selon lui, il a beaucoup plus de boulôt avec ce qui vient de l'Apple Store en ligne que de son magasin...frimeur...


----------



## hor75 (16 Octobre 2006)

Guinouss a dit:


> Ouais, ben moi j'ai un Core Duo qui n'a pas de problème de rémanence mais de bruit.
> 
> Après une discussion avec le réparateur de l'Apple Center d'où j'habite, le bruit proviendrait du disque dur.  Là où ça lui pose un problème c'est qu'ils ont de plus en plus de boulôt avec ces soucis de fabrication... et fait étrange selon lui, il a beaucoup plus de boulôt avec ce qui vient de l'Apple Store en ligne que de son magasin...frimeur...



Tu as seulement ce bruit de turbine? Pas de grésillement ou sifflement très aigu ? L'apple center dans lequel tu l'as déposé peut résoudre le problème ?

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, attendre une prochaine révision (donc longtemps), ou jouer à la loterie avec vous ? 

Le problème est que j'ai déjà joué avec un ibook et un macbook, et j'ai perdu deux fois, ça me fait réfléchir... Je comptais acheter l'imac parce que ce n'est pas la première révision en intel, parce que l'architecture est bien rôdée, et pourtant on retrouve des problèmes aléatoires assez gênants. Pourtant j'en ai besoin


----------



## T-One (19 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai pu tester et ecouter un peu mieux l'iMac 20" core2duo que j'ai reçu en remplacement de mon premier iMac qui émettait un buzz du coin inferieur gauche.
Le nouveau que j'ai reçu n'a plus ce grésillement (ouf!) par contre je trouve que le ventilo central, celui qui doit se trouver derriere la pomme fait beaucoup de bruit, un bruit de souffle continu mais bien audible, est-ce normal? je veux dire que c'est normal a mon avis d'avoir un souflement, faut bien refroidir tout ce petit monde, mais est-ce que chez vous ce souflement est audible ou pas?
Apres j'ai un grésillement par moment (gresillement avec une fréquence très rapide) qui je pense correspond au DD (un Western digital) et qui s'estompe quand je ne fait plus rien que l'iMac et apparait de temps a autre (un peu comme si il y'avait une defragmentation partielle de temps en temps..).
Je trouve l'iMAc 20" intel plus bruyant que mon ancien iMac G5 17" rev.C en general, par contre sur l'imac G5 les ventilateurs se faisaient bien entendre en cas d'utilisation poussée du processeur, avec le 20" intel le son est constant même avec le processeur a 100% sur chaque coeur.
Mais le "soufflement" du 20" intel en utilisation "classique" est plus présent que sur le 17" G5.
Du coup je ne sais pas si c normal ou pas et je suis un peu déçu par le soi disant silence des iMacs, certes ils sont moins bruyants que des PCs mais le fait d'avoir les ventilos dans l'écran rend le bruit plus génant!
Quelqu'un sait si il existe un soft pour l'iMac permettant de gérer la vitesse des ventilateurs?
Merci,


----------



## psptwo (19 Octobre 2006)

J'ai exactement le meme comportement. Meme bruit de ventilo et le disque dur qui gratte un poil. J'en ai deduit que c'etait normal apres avoir parcouru plusieurs forums. Ce bruit disparait lorsque l'on est dans un environnement normal. Lorsque la piece est silencieuse, le bruit devient present mais il est regulier dont pas genant pourvu que l'on ne se focalise pas dessus (en clair pense à autre chose). Tu peux mettre aussi un magazine ou quelque chose qui amortira les vibrations sous ton socle. Mon mac entrait en résonnance avec mon bureau . Cela a pas mal attenué le bruit. Autre truc bizarre, la perception du bruit est differente en fonction de ta position devant l'ecran. Bien en face tu n'entends que le souffle du ventilo, tu te deplace vers la droite en bas et tu entends cette fois ci un bruit plus prononcé des ventilo (presque un gresillement...) a toi de tester.

Au final moi je reste tres comptent de ma machine. Franchement comparé à mon ancien Sony Vaio (ben oui j'ai switché) y a pas photo. A chaque fois que je le  rallume, je me demande  comment je pouvais bosser avec un vacarne pareil .


----------



## T-One (20 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Ta description du problème correspond a peu pres aux symptomes de mon iMac. Cependant hier j'ai fait quelques tests en montant la vitesse des ventilos (avec fan control 1.1) et a 1200 tr/mn j'ai exactement ce que tu observe sur ton iMac mais des que les ventilos passent a 1500 tr/mn et au dessus, j'ai le ventilateur du DD (d'apres ce que j'ai constater) qui fait un bruit de turbine incroyable!
du coup je crois que je vais rappeler Apple pour un nouvel echange....commence a en avoir un peu marre quand même! 
a 1500 euros la machine j'estime que j'ai le droit de ne pas avoir une turbine a l'interieur pour du materiel soit disant silencieux!


----------



## Fran6 (20 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ta description du problème correspond a peu pres aux symptomes de mon iMac. Cependant hier j'ai fait quelques tests en montant la vitesse des ventilos (avec fan control 1.1) et a 1200 tr/mn j'ai exactement ce que tu observe sur ton iMac mais des que les ventilos passent a 1500 tr/mn et au dessus, j'ai le ventilateur du DD (d'apres ce que j'ai constater) qui fait un bruit de turbine incroyable!
> du coup je crois que je vais rappeler Apple pour un nouvel echange....commence a en avoir un peu marre quand même!
> a 1500 euros la machine j'estime que j'ai le droit de ne pas avoir une turbine a l'interieur pour du materiel soit disant silencieux!



Te prends pas la tête  Si tu es toujours sous les 15 jours, il n'y a pas de raison que tu ne le renvoit pas... Et puis, si j'étais toi, j'en achèterai un dans un Apple Center ou un endroit où ils vendent des iMac. Tu peux toujours expliquer ton problème au vendeur qui peut l'ouvrir devant toi et l'essayer. J'ai un pote qui a fait ça et il était bien plus content que d'attendre une nouvelle fois un iMac venant de l'AS sans savoir s'il va bien fonctionner... Sous les 15 premiers jours, tu peux demander le remboursement de toute façon...

Bon courage

Guinouss

PS: le mien est toujours en réparation. Ils ont même changé le lecteur de disques !! Je n'ai pas eu le technicien mais le mec à qui j'ai parlé m'a dit que mon iMac était plein de problèmes :rose:...Ils attendent les pièces de rechange...


----------



## T-One (20 Octobre 2006)

Merci Guinouss!

Surtout que mon expérience avec les iMacs commencent a me poser des questions, mon iMac G5 je l'avais echanger 5 fois a la fnac avant d'en avoir un correct :
1° : lecteur superdrive mort
2° : micro intégré mort
3° : cassure du plastique dans le coin superieur gauche
4° : enorme pixel mort en plein milieu de l'ecran
5° : le bon

et la avec l'iMac intel :
1° : grésillement coin inferieur gauche
2° : turbine inside
3° : ???? j'espere que ça sera le bon

donc la qualité Apple....je la cherche...bon apres quand ça marche, on peut dire que ça marche bien mais j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont des gros soucis de production et de qualité quand même!


----------



## Fran6 (20 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> Merci Guinouss!
> 
> Surtout que mon expérience avec les iMacs commencent a me poser des questions, mon iMac G5 je l'avais echanger 5 fois a la fnac avant d'en avoir un correct :
> 1° : lecteur superdrive mort
> ...



Ben, ils sont peut-être tout simplement victimes de leur succès....:rose: Et puis, disons aussi que la grande majorité des iMac n'ont pas le moindre souci... Comparé aux MacBook par exemple...:rateau:
Bon courage en tout cas !!


----------



## etidej (20 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ta description du problème correspond a peu pres aux symptomes de mon iMac. Cependant hier j'ai fait quelques tests en montant la vitesse des ventilos (avec fan control 1.1) et a 1200 tr/mn j'ai exactement ce que tu observe sur ton iMac mais des que les ventilos passent a 1500 tr/mn et au dessus, j'ai le ventilateur du DD (d'apres ce que j'ai constater) qui fait un bruit de turbine incroyable!
> du coup je crois que je vais rappeler Apple pour un nouvel echange....commence a en avoir un peu marre quand même!
> a 1500 euros la machine j'estime que j'ai le droit de ne pas avoir une turbine a l'interieur pour du materiel soit disant silencieux!



FAN CONTROL supporte le Imac???


----------



## T-One (20 Octobre 2006)

oui il support les iMAcs mais seulement 2 ventilateurs sur les 3 et tu peut les monter a 3500 rpm/min.
Pratique pour tester si vers 2000 rpm/min ton ventilateur fait du bruit et donc est mal equilibré ou mal foutue!


----------



## Fran6 (20 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> oui il support les iMAcs mais seulement 2 ventilateurs sur les 3 et tu peut les monter a 3500 rpm/min.
> Pratique pour tester si vers 2000 rpm/min ton ventilateur fait du bruit et donc est mal equilibré ou mal foutue!



Oui mais dans le cas qui nous intéresse l'intérêt serait de pouvoir arrêter le ventilo du DD puisque le bruit de turbine provient de là.... Une solution ????


----------



## T-One (20 Octobre 2006)

oui ca serais le top de pouvoir activer/desactiver les ventilos qu'on veut pour pouvoir bien tester d'ou provient le bruit de turbine...mais j'ai rechercher sur le net et j'ai pas trouver de programmes ou scripts permettant de faire cela sur un iMac core2duo.
D'un autre coté on ne devrait pas avoir a faire cela, ça devrait fonctionner correctement du premier coup si Apple faisait les tests de qualité necessaires en sortie d'usine...je veux dire il doivent bien faire des tests en fin de chaine pour vérifier si l'imac fonctionne correctement.....ah ces trucs "made in china", je serais presque pret a payer 100 euros de plus pour etre sur d'avoir du materiel fiable.....Apple vous voulez pas relocaliser au lieu de délocaliser??
Le truc interessant, c'est que le numéro de serie de second iMac que j'ai reçu est très proche du numéro de série du premier iMac, une seule lettre d'ecart et en plus ils ont été fabriquer la même semaine (22/09) par Quanta Computer.....donc je penche de plus en plus vers une mauvaise série de ventilos....
Pour voir la semaine et l'usine de production il faut l'utilitaire Onyx qui offre cette information.


----------



## psptwo (20 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de faire le test Fan control avec mon imac mais bon rien de vraiment concluant.  A 3500 RPM oui j'ai un bruit de turbine présent il commence à apparaitre a 2000 RPM puis s'amplifie jusqu'a 3500 rpm. La le bruit de turbine devient un genant mais pas plus que le souffle généré .  

De toute facon mon ventilo n'a jamais dépassé les 1200-1300 RPM donc avant que j'arrive au 2000 RPM je pense que j'ai de la marge . Je pense d'ailleurs jamais arriver au 3500 RPM. 

Je precise que chez moi il fait toujours entre 23 et 24 °c (madame est frilleuse ), Je ne suis donc pas dans une glaciere qui expliquerait pourquoi mes ventilos tour si lentement.

Donc très honnetement je pense pas que le bruit genere soit "trés" genant. 

Depuis que je n'y pense plus je ne l'entend plus. Au debut, je me focalisais trop sur ca. Mais bon la perception sonore et le seuil de tolerance de chacun est différent.

a+

J'ai pas trouvé avec Onyx comment faire pour avoir la date et le frabricant ?


----------



## T-One (20 Octobre 2006)

dans onyx tu a un onglet "info syst&#232;me" je crois et c'est dedans....il me semble je n'ai pas le mac sous les yeux la...
C'est l'onglet "info", si tu peux me dire ce que tu as comme info sur la date de fabrication....on a peut-etre un iMac d'une m&#234;me s&#233;rie...
Apres comme tu dit la tol&#233;rance au bruit est propre a chacun, moi mon seuil est relativement bas....un souffle continue ne me d&#233;range absolument pas (ct le bruit de mon iMac G5 et &#231;a m'allait tres bien) mais un souffle non continue et saccader comme un petite turbine je trouve &#231;a vraiment mais vraiment tr&#232;s d&#233;rangeant.... c'est aussi pour le silence qu'on aime les Macs!


----------



## etidej (20 Octobre 2006)

Ou peut-on trouver fan control 1.1? j'arrive pas à tomber dessus il est free??


----------



## T-One (21 Octobre 2006)

> J'ai pas trouv&#233; avec Onyx comment faire pour avoir la date et le frabricant ?


En fait ce n'est pas onyx mais "Temperature monitor" qui fournit cette information.
tu va dans l'onglet "window" et la "show system info" et tu aura l'usine et la semaine de fabrication. 
J'ai fait de l'encodage video aujourd'hui avec idvd et les ventilateurs sont mont&#233;s a 3900 tr/mn......boucant d'enfer et bruit de turbine a l'extreme....
lundi demande de changement j'ai pas acheter une mobilette pour mettre dans mon salon!


----------



## psptwo (21 Octobre 2006)

Amusant mon ordinateur a été fabriqué le 18/08/06 par Quanta Computer. Je l'ai acheté le 09/10/06. Ca part pas comme des petit pains les imac 

apluche


----------



## Oscar (22 Octobre 2006)

iMac 20" depuis 2 jours et pas de bruit suspect. Le bruit du ventilateur et du DD (500Go) est très discret et presque inaudible.


----------



## HImac in touch (22 Octobre 2006)

J'ai mon iMac G5 il est inaudible , c'est hallucinant   , tellement qu'il est génial qu'il m'a même empêché d'acheter un MacBook Pro et donc là je vais m'acheter un iMac Intel   . J'espère qu'il va déchirere aussi


----------



## T-One (23 Octobre 2006)

Salut,

Voila suite au bruit de turbine de mon iMac, j'avais rep&#233;r&#233; que c'etait le ventilateur de droite quand on est face &#224; l'ecran qui correspond au ventilateur du superdrive apparemment et qui a un probl&#232;me d'usinage ou autre vu le bruit qu'il genere. J'ai appeler Apple aujourd'hui et il me renvoie un iMac 20", c'est le 3&#232;me et j'esp&#232;re que cette fois-ci &#231;a sera le bon!!
Ils ont quand m&#234;me eu du mal &#224; vouloir me renvoyer un nouvel iMac car il m'ont en ont deja envoyer un autre...mais etant dans les 14 jours ils n'ont pas le choix...on croit rever on paye un ordi soit disant silencieux a 1500 euros et ils h&#233;sitent a renvoyer une 3eme machine alors qu'ils vendent des produits d&#233;fectueux...sur le coup j'etais un peu surpris mais j'ai parler des 14 jours (remboursement ou echange) et ils ont pas pu contester...non mais oh!
je vous tiens au courant concernant le nouveau....


----------



## Fran6 (23 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Voila suite au bruit de turbine de mon iMac, j'avais repéré que c'etait le ventilateur de droite quand on est face à l'ecran qui correspond au ventilateur du superdrive apparemment et qui a un problème d'usinage ou autre vu le bruit qu'il genere. J'ai appeler Apple aujourd'hui et il me renvoie un iMac 20", c'est le 3ème et j'espère que cette fois-ci ça sera le bon!!
> Ils ont quand même eu du mal à vouloir me renvoyer un nouvel iMac car il m'ont en ont deja envoyer un autre...mais etant dans les 14 jours ils n'ont pas le choix...on croit rever on paye un ordi soit disant silencieux a 1500 euros et ils hésitent a renvoyer une 3eme machine alors qu'ils vendent des produits défectueux...sur le coup j'etais un peu surpris mais j'ai parler des 14 jours (remboursement ou echange) et ils ont pas pu contester...non mais oh!
> je vous tiens au courant concernant le nouveau....



Bonne nouvelle !!!    Tiens nous au courant !!


----------



## Lizandre (23 Octobre 2006)

&#231;a peut aussi d&#233;pendre du Cd ou DVD ins&#233;r&#233;. Tous ne sont pas de la m&#234;me qualit&#233;, ce qui peut entra&#238;ner des probl&#232;mes de lecture bizarro&#239;de. En num&#233;risant ma cdth&#232;que, j'ai remarqu&#233; que certains CD prot&#233;g&#233;s faisaient hurler le lecteur.


----------



## T-One (23 Octobre 2006)

la ce dont tu parles c'est le bruit du lecteur superdrive qui lui est normal dans la mesure ou i lit un CD/DVD. Moi je te parles du bruit du ventilateur situé sous le superdrive qui fait un boucant pas possible même sans CD ou DVD à l'interieur du superdrive, ce ventilateur tourne en permanence, il doit servir a refroidir le superdrive mais d'autres éléments aussi...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> la ce dont tu parles c'est le bruit du lecteur superdrive qui lui est normal dans la mesure ou i lit un CD/DVD. Moi je te parles du bruit du ventilateur situ&#233; sous le superdrive qui fait un boucant pas possible m&#234;me sans CD ou DVD &#224; l'interieur du superdrive, ce ventilateur tourne en permanence, il doit servir a refroidir le superdrive mais d'autres &#233;l&#233;ments aussi...


Effectivement, s'il n'y a pas de CD ou de DVD, pourquoi le ventilateur du Superdrive se d&#233;clencherait ?  

Je n'ai qu'un 17", mais il fait silence lorsque ne tourne aucun disque.
Il serait int&#233;ressant d'avoir l'opinion d'autre propri&#233;taires de 20", mais je ne pense pas que ce soit un comportement normal du ventilateur du Superdrive de tourner ainsi sans raison.

C'moon.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Moi j' ai un vieux imac intel 20 pouces core duo je dis un vieux car maintenant il y a les core 2 duo, depuis que je l'ai c'est à dire juillet 2006 j'ai du faire 15 reboot et le soir qd je dors je me demande si j'ai un ordinateur dans ma chambre.
Je viens d'acheter une télé thomson qui fait plus de bruit que mon imac, en effet je suis obligé d'éteindre complétement ma télé (avec l'interupteur) car il fait un bruit pas possible alors que mon imac rien.

VIVE les mac et macgénération.


----------



## T-One (23 Octobre 2006)

ca rassure de voir que des gens ont bien des iMacs ne faisant AUCUN bruit......
j'espère que moi aussi le prochain que je vais recevoir (2ème échange!) fera parti de cette catégorie en voie de disparition d'iMAC sans AUCUN bruit!! ;-)


----------



## christobalf (23 Octobre 2006)

voila maintenant un mois que j'ai mon imac core2 duo 20" et il faisait aucun bruit au début mais aprés 2 jours il c'est mit a faire du bruit au niveau de la grille d'alimentation,tellement meme que parfois tout les ventilos se mettent en routes et l'ordi s'eteint !!!

j'ai appeler apple care ils m'envoient un technicien ,pour eux probleme de sonde

avec core duo temp mon Mp est a 26°c environ (bas non ?!?)


----------



## davidf (24 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Comme je l'ai expliqué sur un autre post, mon IMAC tout neuf (5 jours que je l'ai) fait un bruit constant juste derrière la pomme, au milieu de l'écran. C'est comme si un ventilateur tournait en permanence. Ce n'est pas assoudissant mais énecvant dans une pièce silencieuse (mon bureau). C'est d'autant plus étonnant que cela démarre dés l'allumage.

Je ne sais si cela est normal ou pas mais c'est génant, tout  au moins suffisamment pour que je contacte Apple. J'ai nullement l'intention d'annuler mon 'switch' mais simplement de savoir si mon IMAc a un souci ou tout simplement l'échanger.

Est-ce quelqu'un connait les contacts et la marche à suivre pour contacter l'Apple Store pour un avis ou un échange, car sur le site, c'est franchement confus ?

D'avance merci.

PS: dans tout les cas, cela reste une merveilleuse machine!


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Octobre 2006)

davidf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme je l'ai expliqué sur un autre post, mon IMAC tout neuf (5 jours que je l'ai) fait un bruit constant juste derrière la pomme, au milieu de l'écran. C'est comme si un ventilateur tournait en permanence. Ce n'est pas assoudissant mais énecvant dans une pièce silencieuse (mon bureau). C'est d'autant plus étonnant que cela démarre dés l'allumage.
> 
> ...



Tu appelles le 0825 888 024 (tu trouveras tous les contacts Apple ici)


----------



## HImac in touch (24 Octobre 2006)

davidf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Comme je l'ai expliqué sur un autre post, mon IMAC tout neuf (5 jours que je l'ai) fait un bruit constant juste derrière la pomme, au milieu de l'écran. C'est comme si un ventilateur tournait en permanence. Ce n'est pas assoudissant mais énecvant dans une pièce silencieuse (mon bureau). C'est d'autant plus étonnant que cela démarre dés l'allumage.
> 
> ...



Vite dépêche toi de les appeler pour pouvoir renvoyer ton iMac avant les 7 jours légals de renvoie gratuit ou un truc comme ça  , moi aussi si j'ai un bruit qui me soule je le jarte XD


----------



## T-One (27 Octobre 2006)

Salut!

Alors mon histoire de bruit de ventilateur sur iMac 20" C2D continue....
Pour mémoire, j'ai acheter debut octobre un iMac sur Applestore qui présentait un bruit de grésillement fort désagréable-->appel Apple-->échange standard!
Je reçois un second iMac (2)-->bruit de ventilateur anormal qui grésille, le ventilateur derriere la pomme, donc celui du radiateur du CPU-->appel Apple-->second echange standard.
J'ai reçu cette semaine le 3eme iMac (3), j'allume, j'installe et la un sifflement aigu provient du coin inferieur gauche (ventilateur DD), sifflement très fort audible a plusieurs metres de distance et donc très désagréable!
Du coup que faire? j'avais les deux iMacs avec moi, l'un avec grésillement (2), l'autre avec sifflement (3)...je devais normalement renvoyer celui avec grésillement mais vu le mal de tronche que me file ce sifflement aigu j'ai donc décider de renvoyer le dernier iMac reçu à la place.
--> Mail a apple pour leur expliquer le problème!
Du coup j'ai toujours un iMac defectueux avec un bruit de grésillement (mais de loin plus supportable que le sifflement).
En plus le dernier iMac que j'ai reçu avait un DD Seagate très bruyant, qui gratte très fort...
J'ai tout de même constater qu'hormis le sifflement, le ventilateur du CPU qui grésille sur l'iMAC 2 est anormal car sur l'iMAC 3 il n'y a pas ce bruit.
Voila, alors l'iMac est une belle machine, très performante mais ces bruits de ventilateurs sont très désagréables et je commence sérieusement a regretter mon achat et a douter de la qualité des produits Apple.
iMac G5 changer 5 fois l'année dernière pour divers défauts et maintenant iMac C2D deja 3 changements et encoire aucune machine a fonctionnement normal....alors je dit ME****, on paye 1500 euros pour une machine, comment cela se fait-il qu'il y'ait autant de soucis de qualité?
A moins que ça soit moi qui ne soit pas tolérant au niveau du bruit et qui est un seuil très bas mais bon à ce prix on est en droit d'avoir une machine qui ne grésille pas et qui ne siffle pas....
bref je sais plus quoi faire maintenant.....subir le grésillement de ma machine???


----------



## Fran6 (27 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> Alors mon histoire de bruit de ventilateur sur iMac 20" C2D continue....
> Pour mémoire, j'ai acheter debut octobre un iMac sur Applestore qui présentait un bruit de grésillement fort désagréable-->appel Apple-->échange standard!
> ...



Pouloulou... quelle histoire !!! Je crois que je suis battu sur ce coup-là !!!
Que dire... L'idéal serait de la renvoyer une nouvelle fois, sûrement qu'Apple va faire la gueule  Sinon, tu vas devoir aller à l'Apple Center du coin....:mouais:

Bon courage !!!

Fran6


----------



## hor75 (27 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> Voila, alors l'iMac est une belle machine, très performante mais ces bruits de ventilateurs sont très désagréables et je commence sérieusement a regretter mon achat et a douter de la qualité des produits Apple.
> iMac G5 changer 5 fois l'année dernière pour divers défauts et maintenant iMac C2D deja 3 changements et encoire aucune machine a fonctionnement normal....alors je dit ME****, on paye 1500 euros pour une machine, comment cela se fait-il qu'il y'ait autant de soucis de qualité?
> A moins que ça soit moi qui ne soit pas tolérant au niveau du bruit et qui est un seuil très bas mais bon à ce prix on est en droit d'avoir une machine qui ne grésille pas et qui ne siffle pas....
> bref je sais plus quoi faire maintenant.....subir le grésillement de ma machine???



C'est vraiment pas de chance 
Je serais toi j'exigerai un autre échange, et s'ils trouvent à redire quoi que ce soit, tu leur dit que tu veux un remboursement, frais de transports à leur charge. Attends à ce moment là quelques semaines peut être, avant d'en commander un autre.
Je suis tout de même assez frileux à l'idée de m'acheter ce mac quand je vois ça. Trois iMac, et le dernier qui présente un sifflement et un disque bruyant... 

Je pense que je vais tout de même tenter, et en cas de problème, j'achète un PC et j'ouvre un blog anti-apple 

Alors, dois-je attendre ou ce sera de pire en pire?  JAI BESOIN DUN MAC MOI !!!!

Au fait, au delà de 2 échanges (donc trois machines), apple ne veut plus en renvoyer, même si divers problèmes apparaissent ?


----------



## T-One (27 Octobre 2006)

concernant le remboursement, quelqu'un sait combien de temps il faut a Apple pour le faire?
je me tate a me faire rembourser et allez en cherche un a la fnouc en le faisant déballer et tester par le vendeur devant moi...comme ça j'aurais peut-être la chance de tomber sur un mac non bruyant??


----------



## JPTK (27 Octobre 2006)

Euh un disc qui gratte, je vois pas où est le soucis. Je sais que l'imac est censé être silencieux, mais silencieux ça veut surtout dire très peu bruyant je crois, dans une pièce où il n'y a pas un bruit ça me semble un peu normal quoi... après si d'autres en ont des totalement silencieux, soit ils sont sourds ou soit effectivement vous avez pas de bol.

Perso j'en ai essayé un, chez des amis, pendant quelques heures et c'est vrai que je crois pas avoir entendu le moindre souffle, ni sifflement, ni grattement de DD, mais pour ce dernier vu qu'apple prend des DD ici et là, il est normal que tous ne fassent pas le même bruit.

Et puis après, sans sarcasme aucun, une légère ironie seulement, ça me fait quand même bien sourire vos histoires. Avec mon powermac qui est à 1m de moi, dont j'ai changé les ventilos et qui pourtant fait autant de bruit que mon frigo quasiment, genre sans zik je l'entends souffler pas mal quoi... et c'est une machine, elle fait du bruit, ça me gêne pas sauf parfois quoi, cette obsession du silence me fascine un peu. En plus mon mac souffle fort mais les proc sont à 32°C et les DD à 38°C, et pour leur durée de vie ça me semble pas mal, + de 4 ans déjà et pas un pépin.


----------



## T-One (27 Octobre 2006)

y'aurais eu que le DD qui gratte...ca ne m'aurais pas d&#233;rang&#233;....mais un sifflement aigu audible jusqu'a 5m....d&#233;sol&#233; mais moi &#231;a me file mal a la tronche et c'est pas pour &#231;a que j'ai acheter un iMac....
un bruit de souffle continue---> tout a fait normal, mais pas les sifflements, gr&#233;sillements et autres bruit de turbine.....
prend en compte que l'iMac etant un tout en un tu a tout devant la t&#234;te et les oreilles donc du coup le bruit est plus facielement perceptible que sur un powermac que tu met a tes pieds....
et puis chacun aussi est en droit d'attendre un materiel en bon &#233;tat et ne faisant pas de bruits bizarres au pris ou on paye la mat&#233;riel Apple.....


----------



## JPTK (27 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> y'aurais eu que le DD qui gratte...ca ne m'aurais pas dérangé....mais un sifflement aigu audible jusqu'a 5m....désolé mais moi ça me file mal a la tronche et c'est pas pour ça que j'ai acheter un iMac....
> un bruit de souffle continue---> tout a fait normal, mais pas les sifflements, grésillements et autres bruit de turbine.....
> prend en compte que l'iMac etant un tout en un tu a tout devant la tête et les oreilles donc du coup le bruit est plus facielement perceptible que sur un powermac que tu met a tes pieds....
> et puis chacun aussi est en droit d'attendre un materiel en bon état et ne faisant pas de bruits bizarres au pris ou on paye la matériel Apple.....





Yep ok, j'ai pas lu tout le topic, en effet. J'ai un pote qui à un imac G5 1,6ghz, dans une pièce silencieuse, dès que tu le sollicites un peu, il siffle (la fameuse roulette de dentiste) c'est hyper désagréable. Si on le sollicite fortement, il souffle fort et siffle encore plus et là ça devient n'importe quoi effectivement quand tu l'as devant la tronche... je préfère encore l'emac est son souffle grave et fort.

Sinon le prix du matériel apple, bof, un imac n'est pas vraiment cher justement je trouve.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2006)

Assez d'accord avec toi, Jaipatoukompri, mais le bruit est une notion très relative. De plus, il s'agit peut-être de problèmes réels, rien ne nous dis que ce qu'ils entendent est bien ce que nous entendons, que leurs machines aient les mêmes bruits de fonctionnement que les nôtres.

C'est toute la difficulté de ces posts sur le bruit des iMacs. On ne peut ni contredire ni confirmer, encore moins rassurer.

C'moon.


----------



## T-One (27 Octobre 2006)

bon ben voila remboursement demandé!
apres 2 changement c'est confirmé Apple ne fait pas de 3eme changement mais remboursement....apres ça n'empeche pas de racheter et de repartir pour 2 changements si jamais.....
Je me demandais y'a t'il ces problèmes de bruit sur les iMac 17"????
car j'avais un iMac 17" et je me tate a repartir sur ce modèle qui au final me convenait niveau taille d'écran.
Y'a t'il des posesseurs de 17" qui ont ce problème??


----------



## Fran6 (27 Octobre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> bon ben voila remboursement demandé!
> apres 2 changement c'est confirmé Apple ne fait pas de 3eme changement mais remboursement....apres ça n'empeche pas de racheter et de repartir pour 2 changements si jamais.....
> Je me demandais y'a t'il ces problèmes de bruit sur les iMac 17"????
> car j'avais un iMac 17" et je me tate a repartir sur ce modèle qui au final me convenait niveau taille d'écran.
> Y'a t'il des posesseurs de 17" qui ont ce problème??



Pourquoi ne pas aller dans un magasin tout simplement ? Tu pourras en parler et voir avec le vendeur, non ?? :rose:
Bonne chance !!
Fran6


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Octobre 2006)

Fran6 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas aller dans un magasin tout simplement ? Tu pourras en parler et voir avec le vendeur, non ?? :rose:
> Bonne chance !!
> Fran6


Je pense aussi que c'est la meilleure solution. Tu pourras ainsi te rendre compte du bruit réel d'un iMac et comparer plus sûrement.

C'moon.


----------



## JPTK (28 Octobre 2006)

UN magazin c'est pas l'endroit idéal pour se rendre du bruit d'un ordi.


----------



## Fran6 (28 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> UN magazin c'est pas l'endroit idéal pour se rendre du bruit d'un ordi.



Oui, mais au moins tu peux plaquer ton oreille contre la coque. Quand tu commandes par l'AS, c'est pire, tu croises les doigts !!!!


----------



## dave51 (30 Octobre 2006)

Burninho a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens de faire mon swicht avec un imac core 2 duo 17 pouces (après deux ans d'observation  ).
> 
> ...





bonjour , 

heureux propriétaire aussi d'un 17" core2duo j'ai aussi le meme bruit que toi......ca me semble normal, d'autant que sur le 20" il y plus de place pour dissiper la chaleur
de plus j'avais avant un emac....avec une veritable turbine

par contre j'ai un pixel mort (blanc)..........a gauche de l'écran


----------



## kiki51 (3 Novembre 2006)

Salut a tous,

Pour ce qui est du mien, IMac 20 pouce core 2 Duo, acheter ya 1 semaine, j'entend un peu le disque dure gratter au demarrage et de temps en temps.
Mais alors ca me gene pas du tout.
Parcontre, l'Imac eteint j'ai bien un sifflement aigue, juste assez fort pour l'entendre.
lorsque je debranche la prise le bruit " s'accelere" sa siffle un peu plus fort et pouf sa s'arrete....
bizarre

qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## MamaCass (3 Novembre 2006)

C'est l'alimentation de l'imac qui fait ce bruit l&#224;


----------



## kiki51 (3 Novembre 2006)

ok donc pas de soucis


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

Fran6 a dit:


> Oui, mais au moins tu peux plaquer ton oreille contre la coque. Quand tu commandes par l'AS, c'est pire, tu croises les doigts !!!!



C'est ce que j'ai fait avant de m'acheter mon imac 17" et mon MBP .


----------



## tatouille (3 Novembre 2006)

T-One a dit:


> En fait ce n'est pas onyx mais "Temperature monitor" qui fournit cette information.
> tu va dans l'onglet "window" et la "show system info" et tu aura l'usine et la semaine de fabrication.
> J'ai fait de l'encodage video aujourd'hui avec idvd et les ventilateurs sont mont&#233;s a 3900 tr/mn......boucant d'enfer et bruit de turbine a l'extreme....
> lundi demande de changement j'ai pas acheter une mobilette pour mettre dans mon salon!



sysctl hw.acpi


----------



## eman (13 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> C'est l'alimentation de l'imac qui fait ce bruit là



Et c'est normal ou pas ??? Parce que j'ai le meme probleme et ca me donne mal au crâne


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Novembre 2006)

eman a dit:


> Et c'est normal ou pas ??? Parce que j'ai le meme probleme et ca me donne mal au crâne



Oui c'est normal. Solution très simple : multi-prise avec interupteur.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Novembre 2006)

Ahh la normalit&#233;.... je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas entendu ce bruit, je dirais que cela depend de la sensibilit&#233; de chacun... *tu peux passer un coup de fil &#224; Apple ou aller dans un apple center et connaitre leur point de vue sur ce bruit*, qu'est ce que tu en penses ?

ps :d&#233;sol&#233;e si quelqu'un a dit que ce n'&#233;tait pas reconnu par Apple, je n'ai plus tout le fil en t&#234;te...


edit : Merci DarkOrange


----------



## Napoba (14 Novembre 2006)

Je suis passé dans le monde des Mac il y a deux semaines, après avoir acheté un iMac 24 pouces avec un processeur Intel Core 2 Duo. Après 10 ans passé sur PC, avec toutes les évolutions que demandaient les jeux vidéos en terme de carte graphique, et la puissance des processeurs qui chauffaient trop, je peux vous assurer que les iMac, même s'ils ont un léger bruit de soufflerie, ne font pas plus de bruit qu'un mort comparé à un PC moyen de gamme. J'ai d'ailleur été agréblement étonné de ne pas avoir plus de bruit que ça sur un ordinateur de cette catégorie. J'aurais bien aimer voir les réflections si Apple avait décidé de passer sur des processeurs Intel avant que celui ci ne passe au core duo, car les pentium 4 chauffaient énormément, j'ai té obligé d'enfermer mon unité centrale dans un placard tellement que la ventilation faisait du bruit, pour tout refroidir, et heuresement que le vendeur m'a confirmé qu'il été silencieux car il avait mis des ventilateurs de grande taille !


----------



## eman (14 Novembre 2006)

Avec mon imac core duo, Dès que j'importe un cd de musique dans itunes les ventilateurs souffle très très fort avec un ronronnement continu.J'ai fais le  test avec un imac core2 duo et là rien du tout, pas un bruit. Y a t il veritablement un problème ????


----------



## kennymac (14 Novembre 2006)

eman a dit:


> Avec mon imac core duo, Dès que j'importe un cd de musique dans itunes les ventilateurs souffle très très fort avec un ronronnement continu.J'ai fais le  test avec un imac core2 duo et là rien du tout, pas un bruit. Y a t il veritablement un problème ????



T'es sur que ce sont les ventilos ? Ce ne serai pas le lecteur CD qui fait ce bruit (anormal certes) ?


----------



## eman (14 Novembre 2006)

kennymac a dit:


> T'es sur que ce sont les ventilos ? Ce ne serai pas le lecteur CD qui fait ce bruit (anormal certes) ?



Ah non çà j'en suis sûr. Le lecteur faisait un très léger bruit qutout a fait normal. J'ai collé mon oreille en bas de l'imac et mis les mains en dessous. Je sentais meme un peu de vent sortir des ventilos.Ya pas d'erreur.


----------



## kennymac (14 Novembre 2006)

Dans ce cas, tu devrais contacter Apple


----------



## eman (14 Novembre 2006)

kennymac a dit:


> Dans ce cas, tu devrais contacter Apple



Et m.....E; Je viens de le faire réparer suite à  des traits verticaux qui apparaissaient en sortant de la mise en veille. Je l'ai donc amené dans un centre agréé. Résultat : un mois et demi pour la réparation. C'était la carte inverter qu'ils ont changé deux fois. Pour mon premier mac j'ai carrément les boules.


----------



## titofkill (15 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

une simple question, je constate également un bruit venant du coin inférieur gauche de l'iMac 20" core 2 duo, bruit constant faisant fortement penser a un ventilo (defectueux?)... Il n'est pas très gênant mais pour avoir entendu une machine silencieuse totalement je me demande si l'appel a Apple n'est pas de mise (j'ai eu la machine hier).

D'ou ma question, si j'obtiens le remplacement de mon iMac est ce que je dois d'abord envoyer le mien avant de recevoir le nouveau ? Car j'aimerais ne pas me retrouver avec un iMac faisant plus de bruit encore 

Merci pour votre retour d'expérience a ce sujet


----------



## Lizandre (15 Novembre 2006)

Inf&#233;rieur gauche vu de face, c'est l'emplacement du disque dur (sur les 24" en tout cas). &#231;a fait du bruit un disque dur... quand &#231;a tourne et quand la t&#234;te se d&#233;place, encore plus (comme des craquements). Moins quand &#231;a ne tourne pas. Or les pr&#233;f&#233;rences (&#233;conomies d'&#233;nergie) peuvent conduire &#224; l'arr&#234;t du DD au bout d'un temps param&#233;trable d'inutilisation.

Suspicion d'hypocondriaque.


----------



## titofkill (16 Novembre 2006)

la clairement ce n'est pas le dur, c'est un bruit de turbine, assez faible, le dur je l'entends effectivement lorsqu'il fonctionne. Enfin avec du recul ce pb est vraiment extremement minime et audible uniquement dans le silence complet..... ca doit etre du au fait que je passe d'un PC a un MAC, tous les sons deviennent alors plus perceptibles


----------



## Trinity (17 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier, le ventilo de mon iMac 17' Core2Duo vieux de 2 semaine reste en permanence en fonction ce qui rend la machine aussi bruyante qu'un PC ! Y at'il un problème connu à ce sujet ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2006)

Trinity a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis hier, le ventilo de mon iMac 17' Core2Duo vieux de 2 semaine reste en permanence en fonction ce qui rend la machine aussi bruyante qu'un PC ! Y at'il un problème connu à ce sujet ?


Aussi bruyant qu'un PC ? :afraid: 

Absolument pas normal ! Cela sent le SAV... :hosto: 

C'moon.


----------



## dave51 (17 Novembre 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aussi bruyant qu'un PC ? :afraid:
> 
> Absolument pas normal ! Cela sent le SAV... :hosto:
> 
> C'moon.



 demarrer avec le cd d'install et faire un hardware test pour verifier les ventilateurs (on les entends très bien les 3)


----------



## legascon (13 Décembre 2006)

Je relance le sujet.

Ma mère a acheté un imac 17 pouces core 2 duo.

Il est parfait... sauf qu'il génère un petit ronronnement qui semble se localiser au niveau de la pomme, devant. D'ailleurs, si on pose les doigts sur cette zone, on sent une légère vibration.

Le bruit n'est perceptible que dans une pièce où il n'y a aucun bruit.

Le son ne varie pas et cesse quand on met le mac en veille ou qu'on l'éteint.

Ce n'est pas gênant mais surprenant par rapport à mon mac mini, plus discret.

J'ai fait le test hardware : RAS.

Que dois-je en déduire ? Problème ou pas. Pour l'instant, je n'envisage pas de l'échanger car il est top et j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tête avec l'AS, TNT et cie.


----------



## MamaCass (13 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour legascon,

Je pense que tu t"inqui&#232;tes pour rien, dis toi bien que l'imac tu l'as devant toi, et que par rapport au mini, tu es donc plus pr&#232;s.

C'est normal qu'une machine fasse du bruit, ca doit etre le ventilateur que tu entends.
Dans mon bureau au boulot, on a 4 pc, 2 imprimantes laser, et je peux te dire que ca fait un sacr&#233; boucan de fond sonore, d&#232;s que l'on &#233;teint un des pc, on pousse un soupir de soulagement et l'on se dit "ca fait du bien quand ca s'arrete". Je pense donc que les imac sont vraiment des machines silencieuces, par rapport aux pc standards 

Ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas


----------



## legascon (13 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je pense qu'en effet la localisation de l'imac par rapport au mini joue beaucoup.

Surtout que l'imac est près d'un mur qui répercute le bruit.

Sinon, c'est de la balle cette machine. A côté mon mini se traîne lamentablement. Mais je l'aime toujours.


----------



## HImac in touch (13 Décembre 2006)

Mamacass ou la femme aux sages paroles  

Bravo legascon, c'est une superbe machine que t'as, j'ai la version G5 en RevB de l'iMac et je l'adore aussi mais je serais pas contre un petit Core2Duo :love:, je suis jaloux xD


----------



## Burninho (25 Décembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour legascon,
> 
> Je pense que tu t"inquiètes pour rien, dis toi bien que l'imac tu l'as devant toi, et que par rapport au mini, tu es donc plus près.
> 
> ...




bonjour,

je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. l'Imac est certes moins bruyant qu'un PC et c'est une des raisons pour laquelle on switche. Mais comme on l'a devant soit il devrait être beaucoup moins bruyant comme le sont les portables (ibook g4 , powerbook g4 qui me semblent en comparaison absolument siliencieux, du moins quand ils sont neufs).

Comme je suis l'initiateur de ce post, voici mon retour d'expérience:
Pour en avoir le coeur net j'ai confié mon imact intel à une centre agréé Apple place Boulnois paris 17. Difficile de faire constater mon léger bruit de turbine car il y'avait justement de nombreuses machines bruyantes présentes dans la pièce. Ils me le prenne quand même en me garantissant une réponse dans les 6 jours.

Après deux semaines sans nouvelle je les appelle: Ils vont me changer la carte mère mais ils ont dû la commander.

Ah cool, me dis-je, j'avais donc raison, mon imac avait réellement un pb...
Et bah non j'ai eu vraiment tort. Pourquoi? Je récupère l'imac au bout de 3 semaines et:

-J'ai exactement le même bruit et maintenant ils me disent que c'est normal. Mais alors pourquoi changer la carte mère? 
-Lors de l'intervention l'arrière de la coque a été endommagée. ils l'ouvrent au burin ou quoi?  
-La dalle a été mal remontée de sorte que j'avais un écart de 2 mm avec la coque du côté droit et pas de l'autre.   

Une semaine après j'y retourne pas content du tout. ils me le prennent à nouveau et 3 semaine encore après:

-le bruit est toujours normal selon eux.
-les rayures ils n'y peuvent rien et en gros, qu'est-ce qui leur prouve qu'elles n'y étaient pas  avant? ok super...  
-La dalle. mouaih ça à l'air mieux. :mouais: 

Bilan. Un imac immobilisé pendant six semaines, qui a strictement le même bruit, qui n'est plus immaculé, qui a subit un changement de carte mère pour rien (il l'ont admis). Ils me font penser un peu à ces garagistes un peu louches chez qui tu va pour faire réparer un feu et après tu te retrouves avec un nouveau pot d'échapement , des nouveaux pneux...

c'est agréé Apple çà? Attends rien qu'à voir comment ils te rendent le matériel (tout plein de poussière, j'ai dû le nettoyer chez moi) je trouve qu'il y'a un problème.

Les collègues là je ne suis vraiment pas content. Switch mitigé pour l'instant.


----------



## Lizandre (25 Décembre 2006)

C'est le symdr&#244;me classique du "j'ai achet&#233; un mac, j'en veux pour mon argent"&#8230; c'est &#224; dire "j'en veux bien plus que je n'en attendrais d'un PC &#233;quivalent". Sauf que cette attente est irr&#233;aliste au del&#224; des avantages objectifs (non fantasm&#233;s) du mac (exemple : moins bruyant n'est pas silencieux).

Tu as comm&#233;nc&#233; par d&#233;crire un tr&#232;s l&#233;ger bruit (petit ronronnement, perceptible dans une pi&#232;ce dans laquelle il n'y a aucun bruit, etc.) et tu finis par le qualifier de turbine (l&#233;ger - bien voyons, comme un l&#233;ger bruit d'avion au d&#233;collage). Rien que ce glissement s&#233;mantique r&#233;v&#232;le le biais de perception. Je pense que tu t'es "mont&#233; le chou" tout seul.

Mainenant, face &#224; des clients aux attentes impossibles &#224; satisfaire (rendre absolument silencieux un appareil qui ne l'est pas), certains professionnels "gesticulent" pour donner l'impression de faire quelque chose. C'est bien compr&#233;hensible.


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour Burninho,

Le problème, c'est que tu ne peux pas comparer un ibook et un imac, et cela pour différentes raisons :
- un ibook ou tout autre portable a un bloc d'alimentation externe (batterie) donc moins de bruit qu'un imac qui a une alimentation interne et qui plus est plus puissante.
- un disque dur qui tourne à 4200 ou 5400 tr/min en 2.5 pouces sera forcement moins bruyant qu'un disque dur 3.5 pouces en 7200 tr/min !
- Les composants d'un portable ne sont pas du tout les même qu'une machine de bureau, ils sont choisis  pour leur qualité et leur silence
- Mon macpro est forcement plus bruyant (même si très silencieux) que mon ibook, qui ne faisait aucun bruit, mais ce n'est pas du tout la même technologie !

Ce n'est pas du tout comparable, je suis désolée pour cette mésaventure, maintenant il est tout a fait normal, qu'une machine en fonctionnement fasse un léger bruit  et normalement avec un bruit de fond ambiant, tu ne devrais pas le comparer à une turbine


----------



## Kéfa (23 Janvier 2007)

kiki51 a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> Pour ce qui est du mien, IMac 20 pouce core 2 Duo, acheter ya 1 semaine, j'entend un peu le disque dure gratter au demarrage et de temps en temps.
> Mais alors ca me gene pas du tout.
> ...



Euuuh, j'aimerais juste revenir là dessus...

Tout le monde a dit que c'était normal.

J'ai ce problème depuis que j'ai mon iMac (bientot 1an). Pour moi ça n'a rien de normal car toutes les personnes avec qui j'ai discuté qui ont la même machine n'ont pas ce problème.

Je me suis décidé, au bout de presque 1 an (avant la fin de la garantie) à l'emmener dans un centre SAV. Le tech a mis 3 jours pour enfin repérer le bruit (c'est vrai que chez eux, j'étais obligé de rapprocher bcp plus mon oreille pour le distinguer) mais le tech m'a certifié que cela n'avait rien de normal... Il pensait au début à la CM. Apparemment il ne s'agit pas de ça mais du contrôleur d'alimentation excentré en haut à gauche de l'iMac mais dont le bruit est véhiculé par le circuit de refroidissement.

Bref, tout ça pour dire que ce bruit est gênant ds un environnement calme et que ce n'est pas normal. Tout le monde au SAV


----------



## Kéfa (23 Janvier 2007)

Lizandre a dit:


> C'est le symdrôme classique du "j'ai acheté un mac, j'en veux pour mon argent"




Je comprends ce que tu veux dire mais quand tu lis le récit de Burninho, il y a vraiment de quoi péter un cable. Pas forcément par rapport au changement de pièce en lui même mais surtout de la manière dont celà a été traité. Apparemment, son SAV est à proscrire, c'est certain mais c'est tout de même révoltant. Enfin, de mon point de vue.


----------



## jbmoniez (28 Janvier 2007)

Hello 

je sais, y a déjà pas mal de file au sujet des imac mais du bruit mais je voudrai avoir une confirmation et j'ai pas trouver de situation identique. Je viens jsute d'acheter mon imac 20' core 2 duo et je suis surpris de son fonctionement pour rapport à mon power book g4. Dés que j'ouvre une application ou bien que je me balade ans le finder, le dique dur gratte. Quand je tape sous worf par exemple, de temps en temps le disque dur gratte ... est ce que c'est normal ? je m'attendais à pas de bruit et j'ai peur d'être tomber sur un mauvais numéro !!! 

merci pour vos réponse

hormis ce soucis, c'est tip top !


----------



## Lizandre (28 Janvier 2007)

Word fonctionne avec Rosetta. Grosse consommation de mémoire, d'où recours à la mémoire virtuelle sur disque dur. C'est normal, très probablement.


----------



## jbmoniez (28 Janvier 2007)

merci pour ta réponse
j'ai donc é*essyé en lançant iphoto et même résultat .... qu'en penses tu ?

même quand je suis sur safari ça gratte de temps en temps ... retour en SAV ?

après de nouveaux essais, il s'avère que même ça gratte même quand j'utilise safari  est ce que ceux qui ont eu des probélmes de bruit ont remarqué cela ?
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Marsellus (28 Janvier 2007)

ca me le fait aussi sur un macbok c2D. le DD gratte souvent, et j'entend toujours du bruit, style les ventilos, mais je ne sais pas si ce sont les ventilos. Avec juste safari ouvert....

En fait, il fait a peu pres 50 fois moins de bruit que mon eMac, mais il gratte quand meme pas mal....


----------



## Boutchien (28 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir,

moi j'ai un imac 17' core 2 duo et je me sert souvent de word ou d'autre programmes grâce à Rosetta et je n'ai jamais eu de bruit de ce genre même quand je fais tourner plusieurs programmes lourd en même temps ( p2p + itunes+ imovie?-...)

A vrai dire mon mac ne fais vraiment aucun bruit! aussi silencieux que lorsqu'il est en veille!

moi je pense que tu devrais contacter apple par soucis de précaution, car la fois ou j'avais un ordi qui "grattai" c'était sous windows et le dd est mort peu de temps apres!

Rosetta augmente le travaille du processeur à cause de l'émulation ppc mais je ne vois pas en quoi le disque dur gratte!


----> Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir...


----------



## doltrol (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

heureux posesseur d'un imac 20" core2duo 2go de ram 500 go DD et 256 mo VRAM depuis 3 semaines.
Je parcours ce topic, et me pose à mon tour quelques questions.
Ma machine fait également un léger bruit de ventilation en continu perceptible très disctinctement dans une pièce sans bruit.
Dois-je m'inquiéter? Certaines personnes ont l'air de dire que leurs Imacs sont parfaitement silencieux, ce qui n'est pas le cas du mien mais est loin d'être insupportable.
J'aimerais avoir une réponse objective à ce sujet svp sachant que beaucoup de versions ont l'air de circuler... Je n'ai pas envie de le renvoyer en SAV pour rien parce que pour le reste cette machine est nickel!
Sinon, quels sont les outils permettant de mesurer la température du cpu, vitesse, etc?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Janvier 2007)

doltrol a dit:


> (...)
> J'aimerais avoir une réponse objective à ce sujet svp (...)


Tu ne peux pas avoir un avis objectif sur une notion aussi subjective que le bruit, à moins d'utiliser tous les mêmes instruments de mesure, dans les mêmes conditions d'utilisation.  

C'moon.

P.S. : un conseil hautement subjectif : arrêter de psychoter et profiter de ton iMac.


----------



## jbmoniez (29 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour tes info, je vais faire changer le imac
A+ et bon mac


----------



## Heavenbeetle (29 Janvier 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas avoir un avis objectif sur une notion aussi subjective que le bruit, à moins d'utiliser tous les mêmes instruments de mesure, dans les mêmes conditions d'utilisation.
> 
> C'moon.
> 
> P.S. : un conseil hautement subjectif : arrêter de psychoter et profiter de ton iMac.


 

Je crois que Moonwalker a raison...Histoire de comparer si tu es inquiet ecoute donc un PC de 'base" tourné, perso mon Imac fait pas de" bruit "en comparant le PCdu boulot ; mais j'entend un son c'est sur


----------



## David_b (29 Janvier 2007)

doltrol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> heureux posesseur d'un imac 20" core2duo 2go de ram 500 go DD et 256 mo VRAM depuis 3 semaines.
> Je parcours ce topic, et me pose à mon tour quelques questions.
> Ma machine fait également un léger bruit de ventilation en continu perceptible très disctinctement dans une pièce sans bruit.


Non, ça ventile, normal que ça s'entende un peu.

En lisant les forums, on se dit que certains sont un peu trop enthousiastes sur la notion de silence, ou ne travaillent pas dans un silence comparable ? Quoiqu'il en soit, à mes yeux, le iMac n'est pas "bruyant", mais il est n'est pas "silencieux".

Perso, je me dis que c'est acceptable, vu le confort global d'utilisation. Mais c'est vrai que le nuit, quand j'écris dans le silence total, ben ça me fatigue _vraiment_ ce soufle continu.Je suis obligé de l'éteindre et de continuer sur mon vieux macmini...

Sans mentir, dans ces moments là, je me connecte sur l'AppleStore et je suis chaque fois à deux doigts d'acheter un macmini Intel gavé de ram avec un bon disque dur. En me disant que je vais garder l'Imac pour la photo... 
Mais bon, encore claquer du fric :-(


----------



## Kéfa (29 Janvier 2007)

Je suis d'accord avec toutes les notions d&#233;velopp&#233;es ici.

Pour moi non plus, l'iMac n'est pas silencieux mais il n'est pas bruyant non plus. C'est vraiment l'environnement sonore qui va faire la diff&#233;rence. Dans ma chambre, mon iMac je l'entend et BIEN m&#234;me. Quand je suis all&#233; au SAV pour faire entendre un bruit de sifflement au niveau de l'alim, c'&#233;tait compl&#232;tement diff&#233;rent, je ne l'entendais plus, et m&#234;me le sifflement qui &#233;tait TRES perceptible chez moi ne l'&#233;tait plus du tout chez eux.

Et je pense vraiment que certains sont trop enthousiastes, peut &#234;tre sourds ou ont un environnement plus bruyant.


----------



## babeuf (29 Janvier 2007)

Pour ceux qui ont suivi, je suis le barbare qui roulait encore sous 5500/225 il y a une semaine... et je me plaignais du bruit (lorsque je travaillais tard le soir, j'avais ensuite les oreilles qui sifflaient pendant une bonne 1/2 heure).
Et me voilà devant mon imac 20p... alors du bruit ??? Je rigole.
Un souffle régulier, oui bien sûr, comme tout être vivant... non là je m'emballe... Enfin, un ordinateur d'un tel format (quel bijou!) doit quand même refroidir à un moment, alors c'est normal qu'un ventilateur tourne.
De toute façon, c'est un tel plaisir d'utiliser Front Row que moi j'ai tj un léger fond musical.

Alors si le bruit augmente, il faudra en reparler, mais il me semble qu'un passage de l'aspirateur de tps en tps pour désencrasser la grille d'aération devrait suffire. Il n'y a objectivement pas de raison qu'un ordinateur fasse bcp plus de bruit à 6 mois que neuf. Mon 5500 faisait déjà du bruit neuf.
Des vibrations parce qu'un truc a bougé ? Bof, à mon avis tout est tellement tassé dans l'imac que pas grand chose devrait bouger.
On verra.


----------



## babeuf (29 Janvier 2007)

Depuis la semaine dernière je tourne sur un imac 20p core2 duo, comme toi, mais il n'y a rien qui "gratte", même un dvd qui tourne ne fait presque pas de bruit. J'ai testé le multitâche en faisant tourner un max d'applications tout en téléchargeant un fichier lourd et en surfant, aucune différence dans le bruit (et tout a tourné nickel).
Je n'irai pas jusqu'à dire qu'il n'y a aucun bruit, ça ce n'est vrai que lorsque l'activité est suspendue, mais ce n'est que le souffle léger et très régulier du ventilateur.

Alors moi à ta place, j'irai aussi reporter l'engin.
Bon courage et raconte nous la suite.


----------



## j.gayet (29 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir 
J'ai un iMac duo core 17 pouces il est absolument silencieux
Ou alors je suis vraiment  sourd


----------



## matthieu2278 (29 Janvier 2007)

Hello... j'ai moi aussi le 17' core duo... Une vrai merveille...


----------



## babeuf (29 Janvier 2007)

Que  veux-tu dire par "vraiment silencieux", il y a quand même une différence entre l'activité suspendue ou non ??


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Janvier 2007)

C'est vrai... le mien fait plus de bruit lorsqu'il est &#233;teint que lorsqu'il est en veille.
Bizarre.


----------



## David_b (30 Janvier 2007)

j.gayet a dit:


> Bonsoir
> J'ai un iMac duo core 17 pouces il est absolument silencieux
> Ou alors je suis vraiment  sourd



Faut pas être aussi "extreme" dans la conclusion 
toute perception des sons est subjective.
T'es pas sourd, t'es peut-être pas aussi amoureux du silence que d'autres 

je dis qu'il n'est pas absolument silencieux, pare que :
1/ il fait 0 bruit éteind, ce qui est pas le cas alllumé. Et la différence je la mesure au mal de tête qui sestompe.
2/ parce qu'à l'époque des PC Pentium M, j'avais des machines totalement silencieuses (dès que je bloquai les processeurs). Ce que j'arrive pas à faire avec le iMac. Je m'étais même construit un shutlle barebone sur base de Pentium M pour avoir un desktop absolument silencieux. Quel pied, mais je l'ai cassé bêtement...
3/ Parce que sans y réfléchir plus que ça, le soir ma compagne me dit régulièrement : il fait du bruit ton Mac.
4/ je le répète le bruit n'est probablement pas anormal, juste dommage. 

En fait, c'est surtout un ventilateur sur les 3 (je crois celui de la CG) qui tourne toujours plus vite que les autres (genre 300 tours plus vite). Mais j'ai pas trouvé de soft pour undercloaker la CG ou quelque chose dans ce genre et donc réduire sa chauffe. Je ne parviens pas à réduire non plus la vitesse des ventilo. 
Coolbook ne marche pas sur le core2duo du (de mon?) iMac...

Si certains ont des suggestions 
A part les boule quies


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Janvier 2007)

Bon il existe déjà un sujet sur le "bruit"  de l'iMac C2D.
On fusione.


----------



## matthieu2278 (30 Janvier 2007)

babeuf a dit:


> Que  veux-tu dire par "vraiment silencieux", il y a quand même une différence entre l'activité suspendue ou non ??



Oui, bien sur qu'il fait plus de bruit en marche qu'en veille, mais je le trouve relativement silencieux......

moi même je ne l'éteind jamais... et il dors dans la même chambre que moi....


----------



## babeuf (30 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bon il existe déjà un sujet sur le "bruit"  de l'iMac C2D.
> On fusione.




Oui, on fusioNNe tout ce que tu veux, mais de grâce, faites attention à l'orthographe. Il peut parfois y avoir des coquilles, et le langage SMS peut tout à fait se concevoir, surtout pour des messages plus longs, mais lorsqu'on écrit en français, soyons vigilants. Merci à l'avance.

Amicalement.


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Janvier 2007)

babeuf a dit:


> Oui, on fusioNNe tout ce que tu veux, mais de gr&#226;ce, faites attention &#224; l'orthographe. Il peut parfois y avoir des coquilles, et le langage SMS peut tout &#224; fait se concevoir, surtout pour des messages plus longs, mais lorsqu'on &#233;crit en fran&#231;ais, soyons vigilants. Merci &#224; l'avance.
> 
> Amicalement.



Pardon ???? Effectivement les coquilles &#231;a existe... Et avant de faire un hors sujet en m&#234;me temps qu'une une le&#231;on sur l'orthographe et la grammaire je te prie de reprendre l'historique de mes messages. Je suis assez connu ici pour &#234;tre intraitable au sujet du langage sms et des abr&#233;viations. La prochaine fois merci de faire ce genre de commentaire par mesage priv&#233;.


----------



## babeuf (31 Janvier 2007)

Réaction impulsive et un peu stupide de ma part.
Mille excuses.
Ci-joint message perso.
Pardon à tous d'avoir dévié du sujet.


----------



## jbmoniez (4 Février 2007)

Et bien voilà je viens de passer d'ub pb g4 à un imac core 2 duo 20". Résultat c'est le  4iéme Imac en une semaine, disque dur bruyant, facçade abimée ... je pensais avoir régler tous les problémes en l'essayant à l'appel center et là quand j'arrive chez moi, je me rends compte que le ventilo fait un bruit plus que désagréable ...    Je vais donc le ramener lundi. Est ce que j'ai le droit de demander à me faire rembourser ?


----------



## Nicolcom (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous!
Après avoir longuement parcouru les posts de tout un chacun concernant ce problème de taille(car on achète un Mac,on veut que tout soit parfait,c'est-à-dire de sa puissance,son ergonomie,sa facilité d'utilisation,son confort à son design);le bruit de l'iMac Intel Core 2 Duo.

Pour ma part,je possède le 20",acheté fin avril 2007 et c'est vrai que c'est le point qui m'ennuie le plus (pour ne pas dire autre chose) sur cet ordinateur.
Lorsque l'on a envie de travailler dans le silence le plus complet,ce n'est pas possible. Pour se concentrer par exemple sur une dissertatio,exemple(suis étudiant),et donc sans musique,c'est la déception.
On a beau essayer l'aspirateur dans tous les orifices du bel iMac;ça n'y change strictement rien.

Le disque dur et les ventillateurs font du bruit. Ce bourdonnement que l'on évoque plus bas et c'est désagréable. Je trouve qu'Apple est devenu plus "commercial" que "de qualité".

Je pense même contacter l'Apple support et l'éventualité de le renvoyer à travers l'Apple Care. Quelqu'un a déjà fait cela? Quels ont été les résultats?

Merci


----------



## legascon (9 Octobre 2007)

L'Apple care ne prendra pas en charge un bourdonnement plus ou moins subjectif.

De toute façon, on s'y habitue...


----------



## Gavroche1973 (11 Octobre 2007)

J'ai acheté il y a 2 jours un iMac 24 pouces BLANC (Core 2 Duo 2,16 Ghz, 1GO, 250GO HDD, ...) en déstockage dans une grande enseigne. Il s'agissait du modèle d'expo (derrière une vitrine).

Il s'agissait pour moi d'un premier Mac ...

Mon ordinateur domestique actuel était un (assez récent) mini-pc (comprendre un boitier de la taille d'une grosse boite à chaussure) core 2 duo également... caché dans un meuble bas de mon salon sur lequel trône un écran dell 24 pouces... Je précise qu'hormis l'écran (et encore....), ce mini-pc n'est pas spécialement sexy, raison pour laquelle je l'ai escamoté dans un meuble... mais il était ultra silencieux car doté d'un seul ventilateur de grande de taille situé à l'arrière du boitier et tournant au ralenti...

Ceci dit, pour dire que je n'ai gardé l'iMac que 36 heures...

Beaucoup trop bruyant... et tout bonnement insupportable... Pour ma part, il ne s'agissait pas tant d'un bruit ventilateur qu'un vilain bruit de tension électrique venant du centre de l'écran du style "zzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnne" (à moins que ce ne soit une résonnance vibratoire de la rotation du disque dur...). En tout cas le bruit était très directif puisque lorsque je tournais la tete à droite ou à gauche (l'oreille en direction de l'écran), le bruit était nettement plus audible et lorsque que je me levais, surplombant ainsi l'iMac, l'intensité était moindre...

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans une atmosphère silencieuse (genre : les enfants sont au lit, la TV à 4 mètres de distance est en sourdine...), c'était extrêmement agaçant...

J'ai donc retourné ce bel objet au magasin et l'ai troqué contre un mac mini core 2 duo 2 Ghz (que j'ai immédiatement ouvert pour monter la RAM à 2 go)...

Et là, que du bonheur pour mes oreilles... C'est le silence !

J'ai certes perdu en vitesse "disque", j'ai des perf 3D insignifiantes... mais cela n'a aucune importance pour moi... La perte de la caméra intégrée est plus "douloureuse"... encore que j'ai encore une Philips USB (designed by Starck, et donc pas trop moche)... 

J'ai perdu en "design" : l'écran DELL est moins sexy visuellement... mais il est nettement meilleur au niveau de l'homogénéité du rétro-éclairage et il peut être calibré très très finement avec une sonde...)... et je suis un peu plus riche ou, plus exactement, un peu moins pauvre... même après avoir acheté un disque dur externe iomega minimax...

Pour ce qui est du clavier, le dernier modèle appel en alu est superbe... la souris bluetooth est nettement moins convaincante (je vais également la retourner) et je lui préfère ma souris microsoft (également designed by Starck  ) ou la nouvelle logitech pour portable avec un nano récepteur et une roulette "toupie"...

Voilà !

Premier post ... et quel post !


----------



## David_b (11 Octobre 2007)

Gavroche1973 a dit:


> Ceci dit, pour dire que je n'ai gard&#233; l'iMac que 36 heures...



Et bien bravo pour le Mini qui est une tr&#232;s chouette machine (je crois qu'on en parl&#233; par email, non ? 

[HS ON]
La perception du silence est tr&#232;s subjective : je suis un peu comme toi, allergique au bruit, ou plut&#244;t amoureux du silence. Ceci dit, ce qui te g&#234;ne semblera souvent insignifiant &#224; d'autres.
Le mini G4 &#233;tait la machine id&#233;ale de ce point de vue, &#224; mes yeux. Je suis heureux de savoir que le nouveau Mini est lui aussi silencieux 
[/HS OFF]

edit : et bienvenue


----------



## desertea (11 Octobre 2007)

Y'a des marrants ici !!!!!!!! 

Si vous trouvez les iMac trop bruyants de deux choses l'une, soit vos machines avaient des défauts de fabrications, soit elles fonctionnaient correctement et c'est vous qui êtes trop "pointilleux" :mouais:

Car il est vrai, à moins de cacher un mini PC au fond d'un meuble, il reste difficile de trouver une machine plus silencieuse qu'un iMac.

La solution :

Un écran, et l'unité centrale (Mac ou PC) au sous sol !! 

Mort de rire.


----------



## David_b (11 Octobre 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Mort de rire.



Faut pas.
Quand j'&#233;cris (c'est mon travail), je ne suis &#224; l'aise que dans le silence.  

* Mon mini G4 &#233;tait silenceux, 
* Mon imac blanc C2D est presque silencieux. 
* l'Imac alu 24" que j'ai re&#231;u en test bourdonne l&#233;g&#232;rement lui aussi.
* Mon MacPro est silencieux. La plupart du temps.
* Il semble que le Mini C2D le soit aussi. 

C'est une bonne nouvelle : on donc le choix &#224; tous les niveaux de prix si l'on est surtout soucieux du silence de fonctionnement.

Edit :
* mon MacBook blanc est presque silencieux


----------



## Gavroche1973 (11 Octobre 2007)

Il n'est pas impossible que le l'imac 24 pouces que j'ai eu entre les mains ait été défectueux. Je n'ai pas pu comparer. Mais il est certain que ce n'était pas tenable... sans être pointilleux pour autant.

Tant qu'à présent, en usage "bureautique", mon mac mini est extrêmement silencieux. La ventilation ne semble pas s'être déclenchée... et le seul bruit est le léger, très léger, feulement du disque dur... soit rien de plus que mon portable Thinkpad core duo.

C'est absolument génial... y a rien à dire...


----------



## Jerome_C (25 Mai 2008)

Je sors ce topic de terre pour apporter mes réflexions.

Ce qui m'a le plus frappé avec mon iMac blanc C2D acheté en février 2007, c'était son silence. Même en l'ayant mis très tôt à contribution avec boinc (il tourne donc toujours  à 100% des deux core quand il est allumé, je le mets généralement en veille durant la nuit), c'était toujours le cas. Très peu de bruit côté DD, rien côté ventilos.

Depuis quelques mois j'ai pourtant constaté une augmentation du bruit, qui n'est pas terrible certes, mais par rapport au silence d'autrefois, c'est moins bien. 

Pour moi cela vient clairement des ventilateurs , leur vitesse est stable pratiquement en permanence : optical et hard drive 1500 rpm, CPU 1000 rpm (à quelques rpm près). Parfois le ventilateur du CPU accélère un peu (< 1500), puis redescend.  Si je stoppe boinc le CPU revient à des valeurs d'occupations minimes, les températures diminuent progressivement mais les vitesses des ventilateurs restent à ces niveaux planché.

Dans smcFanControl je constate que ces valeurs sont effectivement prévues comme les plus basses possibles, on ne peut pas mettre moins, seulement plus. J'ai utilisé cela pour tenter d'appliquer le conseil d'un membre ici, à savoir faire tourner à fond quelques heures pour dépoussiérer l'intérieur. J'ai été très surpris par les vitesses qu'ils peuvent atteindre et l'incroyable bruit alors généré (c'est un avion !), mais au final je reviens toujours à ces minimales, et le bruit n'a pas changé.

Hors c'est ce qui me surprend : je n'avais malheureusement jamais effectué de mesure précise par le passé, lorsque je n'avais pas cette sensation de bruit continu, mais je jurerai que j'avais souvent des vitesses plus basses, selon le ventilateur (j'utilise le widget istat pro depuis longtemps, j'ai donc souvent les vitesses sous le nez).

J'ai essayé il y a peu la manip du SMC,  ça n'a strictement rien changé.

C'est comme si les valeurs minimales avaient été augmentées, et de ce fait le bruit aussi en conséquence.

Des avis ?


----------



## samoussa (25 Mai 2008)

mes vitesses de ventilos sont moins élevées que les tiennes. cependant c'est 24" alu. Et effectivement le silence total du premier mois a laissé place à un léger bruit permanent (DD + ventilos)


----------



## Jerome_C (29 Mai 2008)

Personne n'a d'autre feed-back sur ce point ?


----------



## bruno06 (1 Septembre 2008)

J'ai également un leger bruit qui varie en fonction de l'intensité de la luminosité ... :mouais:

Luminosité au mini très très peu de bruit, plus je l'augmente, plus le bruit est "important" puis à l'intensité max ... pas de bruit. 

Est ce normal ?

(imac alu 20")


----------



## bruno06 (1 Septembre 2008)

Problème réglé avec "Shades", luminosité à fond puis on diminue la luminosité avec le logiciel.

Ca fait un peu "bricolage" mais bon...


----------



## mjpolo (5 Septembre 2008)

bruno06 a dit:


> J'ai également un leger bruit qui varie en fonction de l'intensité de la luminosité ... :mouais:
> 
> Luminosité au mini très très peu de bruit, plus je l'augmente, plus le bruit est "important" puis à l'intensité max ... pas de bruit.
> 
> ...



C'est le bruit de la CG je ^pense: idem chez moi, iMac 24"


----------



## bruno06 (5 Septembre 2008)

c'est une sorte de Bzzzzzzzzzz ...

En tout cas avec Shades plus de bruit du tout !


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Septembre 2008)

Sympa ce shades je connaissais pas (comme si je connaissais tout ), mais moi mon bruit ne vient pas de la carte graphique... mais bon comme je disais c'est pas du tout un bruit catastrophique, le soucis c'est qu'avec l'iMac on est assis en face de l'UC contrairement à une tour, donc ce genre de bruit on l'entend très distinctement de façon permanente, c'est ça qui ennerve, surtout quand on a connu la perfection au début.

Personne pour me dire ses vitesses de ventillo mini et moyenne sur un iMac blanc ?


----------



## mjpolo (6 Septembre 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Je sors ce topic de terre pour apporter mes réflexions.
> 
> Ce qui m'a le plus frappé avec mon iMac blanc C2D acheté en février 2007, c'était son silence. Même en l'ayant mis très tôt à contribution avec boinc (il tourne donc toujours  à 100% des deux core quand il est allumé, je le mets généralement en veille durant la nuit), c'était toujours le cas. Très peu de bruit côté DD, rien côté ventilos.
> 
> ...



Si au départ il était totalement silencieux c'est que les ventilos ont mal vieilli et sont devenus plus bruyants. 
Si sous garantie, direction SAV.


----------



## pistache18 (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un I Mac 24 2,4 1go, et je ne suis pas satisfait de son niveau de bruit.

Afin de faire baisser la luminosité de l'écran, j'ai installé Shades.

J'ai lu ici qu'il vallait mieux mettre la luminosité intégré au mac à fond, et en parallele, régler le niveau de luminosité de Chades à notre convenance, afin d'éviter un bruit supplémentaire.

Ceci étant, aujoud'hui je ne constate plus de difference de niveau de bruit, lorsque je baisse le reglage de luminosité intégré au Mac.

En clair ce bruit se manifeste maintenant en permanence, même luminosité intégré au mac au maximun 

L'expliquer vous ?

D'autre part, pour m'en convaincre, je souhaite désinstaller Shades : cela va vous paraitre bien bête (mais aucune expérience sur mac), et je ne sais pas encore faire


----------



## David_b (8 Septembre 2008)

pistache18 a dit:


> D'autre part, pour m'en convaincre, je souhaite désinstaller Shades : cela va vous paraitre bien bête (mais aucune expérience sur mac), et je ne sais pas encore faire


met-le à la corbeille et vide-la


----------



## Jerome_C (8 Septembre 2008)

Oui enfin bon c'est simple dit comme ça mais il reste quand même quelques cochonneries qui peuvent trainer, une appli de désinstall (genre cleanapp) peut faire des recherches utiles autour de l'appli à virer et te montrer des fichiers de paramètres et autres qui, même si pas nécessairement problématiques, font quand même désordre, et j'aime quand c'est bien rangé (dans mon ordi).

Pour le bruit, on a pas dit que c'est nécessairement lié à la luminosité, il y a plusieurs sources possibles (cf. pages antérieures de ce topic).


----------



## gweltaz (9 Septembre 2008)

salut à tous
pour mon Imac reste silencieux même si il y a un bruit léger de ventillo (faudrait je que pense à le nettoyer) 
J'ai lu un peu tout les messages ici et je crois que peu être ont oublié les joies des bruits d'un PC. J'en ai garder un (avec linux) que je met en route de tps en tps, et bien il n'y a pas Photo... 
en plus de la soufflerie on peut entendre comme une petite roulette de dentiste:hein:
Enfin juste un avis sans plus


----------



## pistache18 (9 Septembre 2008)

Un désinstaleur comme Cleanapp ? OK, merci pour le conseil 

Je vois que le prix est très correct, mais existe t il une version en français, ou un équivalent ?

Que pensez vous de Uapp 1.3 ? Des utilisateurs ? 

Merci


----------



## mjpolo (9 Septembre 2008)

Il y a aussi AppDelete  ici


----------



## pistache18 (9 Septembre 2008)

ok, merci les gars


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Septembre 2008)

Vu la simplicité du bousin le fait que ça soit en anglais n'est pas un problème. J'avais choisi celui là suite à quelques comparaisons glanées sur le net mais je pense que c'est pas sorcier ce que ça fait donc d'autres softs doivent être très bien aussi.

Mais bon c'est clair que l'intérêt de la logique de paquet unix qui est au coeur de OS X fait que c'est le jour et la nuit entre une install mac et une install win (je vous laisse deviner où est la nuit), je parle principalement de fichiers de paramètres et pas de bouts de programmes qui traineraient partout, une mise à la corbeille supprime effectivement le programme en lui même. 

Mais comme je disais, j'aime le propre


----------



## MamaCass (9 Septembre 2008)

Enfin bon, depuis Mac OS 9 et depuis des années sur Mac OS X, je n'ai jamais rencontré de soucis en jetant simplement l'application à la corbeille pour la désinstaller .

Installer un désinstaleur de logiciel, c'est encore une façon de se créer un besoin. 

Et ça va à l'encontre même de la simplicité de Mac OS X. (Et qui va désinstaller le désinstaleur ? )

D'ailleurs, il n'y a qu'à voir les grosses applications : office, adobe CS3, etc qui possèdent elles-même un désinstaleur intégré car elles en ont _vraiment_ besoin.


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Septembre 2008)

Je pense avoir répondu à tes arguments plus haut. La notion de besoin est variable et personnelle.


----------

